# one bite



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I fished for two hours with one bite, but it was a darn good one and definitely the one I was after! Caught this trout on Wednesday along the KRS on a pink corky devil. This lure has been good to me to say the least. It weighed 8 1/4lbs and was 29 1/4" long. It was released healthy and swam away hard.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice..


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow wheeee! One day, maybe,...Well done.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have a video of the release ill try to post up later too.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## Osmanv92 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ouch! Nice catch brother!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They say, one bite in the Winter is a good day!


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome fish, way to go dude. Pays to be persistent in the winter!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good fish. congrats!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks more like a 10 pounder to me. Wow!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That would be a nice one.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

That one was worth getting out there for!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Beauty


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Right on bud. Awesome fish.


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

great catch!!!


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

now thats what i want for Christmas........


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully this works. Watching this fish swim away was such a rewarding experience.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I love those one bite days like that. Nice work, beautiful fish.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

KRS?


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

what a belly!! Congrats to you. Bite was at beginning, middle or end of day?


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Thats a pig!!


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Great catch right there.


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

Nicely done bud... And KRS=King Ranch Shoreline(and I miss it!!!)


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! Great catch.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

sweet picture, it really gives the fish credit for her size. It's important to get the right shot with the camera, you did it.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

That's what it's all about. That one bite!!! Very nice trout!!!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

HotSauce said:


> KRS?


:spineyes:


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

@roger... I started my wade at around 11:00 and got the fish I'd say a little after 1:30. Fished for another thirty minutes without any more bites. My plan was to fish all day but got a call and had to cut it short... ahh, family priorities. Lol and thanks everyone.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats. Great fish


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

capt mullet said:


> Looks more like a 10 pounder to me. Wow!!!


I thought the same thing.

Nice fish - congratulations!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on a nice one! Keep grinding


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Man....what a nice trout! Keep after em!


----------

